# Store that sells Arduino



## Antonio144 (May 5, 2015)

Hello.

I am an ERASMUS student currently studying i Portugal and for one of my courses I need to buy Arduino or Arduino clone. I have order one from dx.com but it still hasn't shown up so it might be a while before it is delivered. This present a problem because I have a project that need to be done in two weeks. Do any of you know a store that sells arduino of arduino clone in portugal that has an online shop? Tomorrow I'm going to Porto and day after that to Lisbon so a store without online store that sells it? 

If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

My UK based university department are collecting research data using some hardware called BITalino which is made in Portugal and can be interfaced with Arduino, Contact them through their web page as they are very helpful and are bound to know if there is an incouny Arduino supplier.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Robert Mauser Lda.

They deliver, and have actual shops in Lisbon and Porto. Good for all sorts of electronics.


----------

